# samsung 50 inch picture flashing



## joe3666 (Nov 13, 2012)

hi i have purchased a secondhand samsung 50 inch tv model number s50hw-yb04 and it works aparts from the fact it is constantly flickering/strobing a white light has anyone come across this and is there a fix i know by searching that there is a fix on lcd models but is there a fix on plasma any input would be helpfull please :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Was it flickering/flashing when you purchased it?


----------



## joe3666 (Nov 13, 2012)

No it hampered 2 days after I bought it bu. it was sold as seen


----------



## joe3666 (Nov 13, 2012)

It was the y sus board faulty


----------

